# Torqeedo Travel 1003 - Erfahrungen?



## Romsdalangler (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat jemand einen Torqeedo Travel 1003 im Gebrauch und kann mir Tipps aus der Praxis mitteilen?

Mich interessiert bei diesem Motor nicht die Geschwindigkeit sondern viel mehr wie lange man mit einer Batterie und einem Schlauchboot von drei Meter Länge an einem Angeltag klar kommt. Ich wollte den Motor hauptsächlich zum Schleppangeln auf Hecht mit Wobbler einsetzen. Ich hatte bis jetz immer einen Minn Kota und zwei Batterien von 80 Ah im Einsatz. 
Beim Torqeedo sehe ich für mich der Vorteil, dass ich keine zwei Batteiren mehr zum Wasser schleppen muß und vor allem keine Batterien mehr im Schlauchboot stehen und so mit mehr Platz im Boot ist.

Also wenn jemand ein paar Info`s aus der Praxis hat...


----------



## mlkzander (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel 1003 - Erfahrungen?*

kauf dir statt dessen lieber einen 90er lifepo akku 
der hat real mehr nutzbare kapazität als deine beiden 80er zusammen

-er ist viel leichter
-er ist in 2 stunden von ganz leer wieder voll
-er ist zyklenfest 
-er hält ewig
-er hat eine sehr geringe selbstentladung

ich fahre mit der batterie und nem 45 motor gefühlte ewigkeiten...........

bootsmotoren4you.de hat den motor und das ladegerät relativ günstig


----------



## hajo_s (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel 1003 - Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe an meinem 3,30 Meter Schlauchboot einen Travel 1003.
Bei Schleppgeschwindigkeiten um die 3 km/h kommst Du mit einer Akkuladung fast 40 km. Bis jetzt habe ich den Akku an einem Tag auf diese Weise noch nicht leer gefahren.
Ich persönlich finde den Motor super, könnte nur bissel leiser sein.


----------



## Frankia (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel 1003 - Erfahrungen?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> kauf dir statt dessen lieber einen 90er lifepo akku
> der hat real mehr nutzbare kapazität als deine beiden 80er zusammen
> 
> -er ist viel leichter
> ...


 
Gestern gekauft: Gut deine Erfahrungen zu hören. :vik:


----------

